# Place of Service-What POS service



## Partha (Sep 16, 2009)

What POS service should be used for a consutlation performed in a skilled nursing faciilty. Medicare denied invalid POS for a consultation 99241 billed for POS 8 (SNF).


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 16, 2009)

8? 8=Tribal 638 Provider-based Facility

31=SNF

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/PlaceofServiceCodes/Downloads/080409codes.pdf


----------



## Partha (Sep 17, 2009)

rebeccawoodward said:


> 8? 8=Tribal 638 Provider-based Facility
> 
> 31=SNF
> 
> http://www.cms.hhs.gov/PlaceofServiceCodes/Downloads/080409codes.pdf



Sorry POS = 8 SNF is the POS set up in our billing software which crosswalks to industry standard 31 = SNF


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 17, 2009)

I believe it's your CPT code.  Per Medicare....*In the nursing facility setting, the consulting physician or qualified NPP shall use the appropriate Initial Inpatient Consultation codes (99251 – 99255) for the initial consultation service.*

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/manuals/downloads/clm104c12.pdf

Page 54

CPT also states to report 99251-99255 for Nursing Facilities


----------



## Partha (Sep 17, 2009)

rebeccawoodward said:


> I believe it's your CPT code.  Per Medicare....*In the nursing facility setting, the consulting physician or qualified NPP shall use the appropriate Initial Inpatient Consultation codes (99251 – 99255) for the initial consultation service.*
> 
> http://www.cms.hhs.gov/manuals/downloads/clm104c12.pdf
> 
> ...



Great thanks as always your responses are spot-on backed by documentation.


----------

